# ☼ Melancholy Island ☼ CLOSED



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

* Melancholy Island is : CLOSED 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Island Fruit : CHERRIES 
Location : Northern
Current Residents : Audie, Shep, Maddie, Ava, Pietro, Drago, Phoebe, Elvis, Hippeaux
Buildings : Resident Hall, Campsite, Nooks Cranny V2, Tailors, Museum
Extras : Free Stuff, Free Fruit

RULES : 
1. No picking my flowers  .
2. No hate speech or time skip hate.
3. Catch as many fish and bugs as you want!  
4. Leave through the airport. Pressing "-" can cause an island reset bug.
5. Don't take all free stuff just to sell. Take what you want to actually use!

DODO CODE : ---
CURRENT ISLAND DATE : 5/7/2020*

*Island will remain open for about an hour. Feel free to explore, talk to my villagers, sell fruit and turnips, and just have fun!
Thank you for checking out my island! Feel free to leave a TIP if you want! All proceeds go toward improving the island!*​


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 12, 2020)

What are your turnip prices if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

Thalizar said:


> What are your turnip prices if you don't mind me asking?


87 right now! Not the best  :/


----------



## OreoTerror (Apr 12, 2020)

On my way to visit Shep!


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 12, 2020)

Ooh I’ll be stopping by momentarily!!  ☺


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

Darkwing said:


> Ooh I’ll be stopping by momentarily!!  ☺


Thank you!


----------



## noobie007 (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to drop by to sell my native fruits?


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

noobie007 said:


> Would love to drop by to sell my native fruits?


Go right ahead!


----------



## Starfy (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

Starfy said:


> Can I stop by?


Of course!


----------



## andipandi (Apr 12, 2020)

Could i come fish? ^_^


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

andipandi said:


> Could i come fish? ^_^


Of course you can!


----------



## andipandi (Apr 12, 2020)

Yay thank you!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come shop? Will bring some bells as a tip


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 12, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Can I come shop? Will bring some bells as a tip


Yep yep!


----------



## TaylaJade (Apr 13, 2020)

xXCrossArrowXx said:


> Yep yep!


I think the dodo code has expired :/ it’s not letting me in


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 13, 2020)

NEW CODE : ---


----------



## andipandi (Apr 13, 2020)

I got kicked aswell :/


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I please come to fish/bugs?


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 13, 2020)

haillzzz said:


> Can I please come to fish/bugs?


Yep!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 13, 2020)

hello, may I please visit?


----------



## Escapesun (Apr 13, 2020)

Can I get a code


----------



## meows (Apr 13, 2020)

I'll come visit too!! to shop/bug hunt!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 13, 2020)

Escapesun said:


> Can I get a code


The code is on the 1st page I think, scroll to the bottom to see OP's new post!


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Apr 13, 2020)

Island is closed for the night! Thank you to everyone who visited and tipped! Will open again some other day!


----------

